# How to get "the best" out of Bubble bags .



## smokinsiggy (Apr 9, 2007)

When I first purchased my 6 bag kit @ 5+ yrs ago I watched a video that was available , read the guides in High Times , CC and others . Made some awesome hash for the first couple of times . Actually using pretty well the same method as earlier post .  One day it clicked that I was missing so much , throwing away all kinds of waste and it was time for change . Purchased a Big green plastic garbage can and poored  @ a pound of skiff in the can . Poored 5 gal. of H2o and 2bags of ice cubes . Used my Milwaukee and 5 gal paint mix tool attached to the drill . Had me a mixer that was crazy . After mixing for around 40 min. placed the blue bag (220 micron) in a 5 gal pail and poured the skiff , water and ice into the bag . At this time most ice melted . Then went directly to my white bag (45micron) and poured from the screened pail into this bag and pail . Upon completion I looked in the bottom of screened 45 micron material in the bag . I just about **** ! There was 18 grams of dry bubble hash in this first bag , still had at least 2/3 of a pail of water to rinse. Well after this final rinse there was amazingly another 11 grams of hash . This method turned out incredible and unbelievable results every time thereafter . Depending on how much bud consistancy the skiff contained but at most times we just left little nerds in the shake and had gummy , oily hash that meted in the pipe. This information is of true content and I strongly suggest you bubblers to stay away from mixing your product in the bags . You wouldn't believe what a waste of time it proved to me to use all the bags . The purple bag (25micron) really sucks for the results one gets and the time wasted shaking the hell out of it . The worst has came about for my Bubble Hash trips . It has come to an end with my Licence to produce MED Maryuwanna . We can not have in our possesion hash , hash oil , or cannibis oil . This really sucks because it is the best medicine available for me and has been my preference for being stoned and having things to do and being able to get them done for decades . This is why *"My Secret to Bubble Hash"* is being exposed FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER . LOL


----------

